# Salz oder andere Wasseraufbereiter in den KOIteich?



## KOI-Petsch (4. Mai 2009)

Lese öfters das es gut wäre Salz in geringer Dosis in den Teich zu kippen, was haltet ihr davon und was haltet ihr von den vielzähligen wasseraufbereitern die es in den zoofachgeschäften zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Salz oder andere Wasseraufbereiter in den KOIteich?*

Hallo,
da du ja neu beim "Teichhobby" zu sein scheinst, mach erst einmal gar nix. Weder Salz noch andere Mittelchen in den Teich kippen.
Les dich bitte erst einmal ein und du wirst sehen das alles auch anders gehen kann.

Zum Thema Salz les bitte mal das hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19300/?q=salz


----------



## KOI-Petsch (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Salz oder andere Wasseraufbereiter in den KOIteich?*

danke schonmal habe diesen Thread schon gelesen, er ist ``sehr´´ ausführlich wollte halt nochmal wissen was ihr davon haltet habe meinen KOIteich eig schon länger nur kommt es von zeit zu zeit immer mehr dieses auch so gut ich kann zu pflegen


----------



## Hinnerk (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Salz oder andere Wasseraufbereiter in den KOIteich?*

Hi Petsch,

du stellst einen (Frage-) Satz, mit `Nullwert- Informationen` ein und erwartest eine pauschale Information? toll 



KOI-Petsch schrieb:


> Lese öfters das es gut wäre Salz in geringer Dosis in den Teich zu kippen, was haltet ihr davon und was haltet ihr von den vielzähligen wasseraufbereitern die es in den zoofachgeschäften zu kaufen gibt?



So geht es nicht. Da stimme ich Uwe vollkommen zu.

Grüßle
Jörg


----------

